# Laker Vids (All video media)



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Heres a thread where we can all share our fav. Laker youtubes or vids 

The only rule is the vid should still follow the site guidelines. ( no cursing in the video ) 

Ill kick this baby off ! 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KwmWgEll_zI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KwmWgEll_zI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8zipuwPRcEw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8zipuwPRcEw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
i still get goosebumps watching and listening to that and remember exactly what i was doing that memorable day 


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v7A6PcTaZ7Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v7A6PcTaZ7Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
maan

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W2a-JKKIIlE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W2a-JKKIIlE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
 

ill think of more later but wow everytime i watch either of those, what an amazing feeling.....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/whqM7thPt-Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/whqM7thPt-Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Game 7, 2000, Lakers vs. Blazers

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HLAFysW4hpc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HLAFysW4hpc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Didnt count.. but wow!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mia3hfXqttE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mia3hfXqttE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Wow, when that happened i jumped out of my seat and just kept saying "OH MAN OH MAN MAAAN" 
haha

:biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TwlhcnoljnM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TwlhcnoljnM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Show-Tyme!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

This thread just further points out the fact that the Lakers are the best franchise in the history of basketball.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xfaAdOL4Iac"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xfaAdOL4Iac" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Unveiling of # 24​


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/duFiztMPlMM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/duFiztMPlMM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>

Kobe's 81 pts Highlights​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/duFiztMPlMM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/duFiztMPlMM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Kobe's 81 pts Highlights​


I'll never get sick of that...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IpTKW0cEBG8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IpTKW0cEBG8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Kobe - The Definition of Greatness​


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

THE BEST KOBE MIX of 05-06!
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/trsorgqHP4M"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/trsorgqHP4M" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

My personal favorite.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P1jbnNadIgA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P1jbnNadIgA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQqJl14vOTY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQqJl14vOTY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

That's pretty damn cool...


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SI-a9VVOy-I"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SI-a9VVOy-I" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy shiznit! Toss! I haven't talked to you in forever!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CqZQ7fYavT4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CqZQ7fYavT4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Kobe Nice Move On VC!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3sCLUurab6A"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3sCLUurab6A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cwYjGZkiqGQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cwYjGZkiqGQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Lynx said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IpTKW0cEBG8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IpTKW0cEBG8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Kobe - The Definition of Greatness​



Does anyone know the name of this song? I'm trying to make a highlight real but I can't find this freakin song? help please


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

its not playing for me


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Rob D - Clubbed to death, according to some guy who commented the video on the site


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Silk D said:


> Does anyone know the name of this song? I'm trying to make a highlight real but I can't find this freakin song? help please


It's a soundtrack from Matrix, "Clubbed to Death"


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/plkDBDoldRQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/plkDBDoldRQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Magic Johnson tribute​


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gEcyhWJkQXI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gEcyhWJkQXI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Kobe Bryant - Adidas Rookie commercial

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c7u0eVtC8AE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c7u0eVtC8AE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Second commercial​


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I once saw a clip in which Kobe was doing squat, tricep workout...etc, but i wanna see the whole video, could someone tell what the name of that original video is? Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Someone has the clip of Lamar onehand rebound and no look pass to Kobe? I heard about it but cant find it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Someone has the clip of Lamar onehand rebound and no look pass to Kobe? I heard about it but cant find it


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2C97s1GYVrs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2C97s1GYVrs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

And this video here is pretty damn cool as well...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yEIQZN_9n2g"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yEIQZN_9n2g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## antoniskor (May 19, 2007)

Unique said:


> Heres a thread where we can all share our fav. Laker youtubes or vids
> 
> The only rule is the vid should still follow the site guidelines. ( no cursing in the video )
> 
> ...


great man! can u tell me whats the songs name???


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I like this mix, great song + great clip
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_YGNdMxhxY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_YGNdMxhxY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> I like this mix, great song + great clip
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_YGNdMxhxY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_YGNdMxhxY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Brings a tear to my eye...


----------

